# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  هذا الكتاب الذي بين يديك "دين الحق

## جيمزاوى

وهذا الكتاب الذي بين يديك "دين الحق" فيه البيان لهذه
 الأمور العظيمة، التي يجب عليك معرفتها والعمل بها،
 وقد ذكرت في الحاشية ما تحتاج إليه بعض الكلمات 
والمسائل من زيادة إيضاح، معتمدًا في ذلك كله على
 كلام الله - تعالى - وأحاديث رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام؛
 لأنهما المرجع الوحيد لدين الحق الذي لا يقبل الله من أحد دينًا سواه.
اسم الكتاب
ديـنُ الحـقّ

[IMG]http://img89.imageshack****/img89/7391/73770103yq4.png[/IMG]

للتحميل إضغط هنا
شاركوا معى فى نشر العلم
شارك بنشر كتاب
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

